# GENOTROPIN



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

genotropin is pharmacy grade hgh and is rare and pricely

but is it the best?

whats your guys input on this gh


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is as good as any other Pharma GH ....


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

anyone used it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

sorry so that was view on it then 1st hand, guy i know swears buy it but im struggling to justify if its worth it


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

unless you are a pro/top level amateur competing bber or similar there's no reason to spend the extra cash.

The difference is not mind boggling but it will be there for those at a top level.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have used Geno and Simplexx and in my opinion they are the same why would one be better than the other??

Like tom says i cannot see the reason to use Pharma which is heavily faked instead of Chinese...


----------



## stevehong (Dec 3, 2007)

GLOTROPIN by Global Biotech is good to replace JINTxxPIN and HYGExxxPIN.... FYI


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Glotropin is another Chinese GH no better or worse than any other chinese GH on the market....


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

oh right well he is top level so thats why he loves it then

i think the veiw i got why it was better than simpleXx was its not pre mixed therefor its at its purest once mixed and used in 4 weeks.

i think theres as many chinese fakes as english pharma


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

stevehong said:


> GLOTROPIN by Global Biotech is good to replace JINTxxPIN and HYGExxxPIN.... FYI


It is not replacing hygetropin mate. There is another brand coming out call lumatropin, but hyge is continuing


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Sorry I thought you said going to replace. Didn't realise you were promoting a brand


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

jjb1 said:


> i think theres as many chinese fakes as english pharma


i know there is mate 

LOL at Robsta 2nd post


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Do you like the subtlety there Paul??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

of course mate i always appreciate subtleties as this is what i am renown for


----------



## welshyeti (Jan 22, 2009)

hi im using getropin at mo any info on it?


----------



## welshyeti (Jan 22, 2009)

This the advert for the company but not to order seems legit any info well appreciated.

http://www.getropin.com/index.htm


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

it wont be genatropin in bottles

genatropin comes in a pen cartrige


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

this is a generic HGH

its not real genatropin (which is what the OP was refering to...even though he spelled it wrong)

i have no experience with this generic GH....i expect its just the same as all the others


----------

